# Welke GUI is beter? Wat raden jullie aan?

## koenderoo

Ik weet het: oud onderwerp, al duizend keer gehad, maar toch:

welk GUI kan ik het beste nemen?

Ik gebruik tot nu toe alleen maar KDE omdat ik daar nu eenmaal mee "opgegroeid" ben. Maar ben nu wel zover dat ik ook een beetje performance wil. Komt me nu wel mooi uit nu ik mijn "oude" pc weer opnieuw aan het installeren ben, om eens wat anders te proberen. Ik lees wel eens wat over KDE dat het zo groot, log en zwaar is en nogal wat geheugen verbruikt. Maar ik wil ook niet te veel luxe kwijt. 

Ik heb fluxbox wel eens geprobeerd, maar dat is me weer te klein. Daar kan ik dan weer net niets mee. Goede geheugen performance natuurlijk, maar zolang ik 512MB ter beschikking heb samen met een 1Ghz processor (AMD Athlon Thunderbird voor de statistici onder ons) en genoeg hda ruimte, hoef ik niet helemaal zwaar te bezuinigen op de features.

Ik vermoed dat het een strijd gaat worden tussen het KDE-kamp en het Gnome-kamp, maar misschien mis ik er nog een.   :Smile: 

Dus om het kort te houden: wat raden jullie me aan?

----------

## BlackEdder

xfce4

----------

## Htbaa

Ik heb mij altijd prima kunnen redden met Gnome. Vind Gnome een stuk fijner dan KDE omdat KDE met iets te veel poespas komt (al zal je dat vast heel makkelijk kunnen weghalen). Enige minpunt met Gnome is voor mij dat nooit dat interne admin panel werkte (om je menu's aan te passen etc.).

Ook gebruik ik geen KDE meer omdat ik alleen maar "VOLUME 0%" in beeld heb staan. Schijnt door de i8k module te komen, heb namelijk een Dell laptop en daar is die module compatible mee.

Maar goed, als KDE op die oudere bak prima draait, waarom niet?

----------

## Q-collective

Gnome is een stuk trager dan KDE   :Cool: 

Maar voor oudere machines is Xfce4 inderdaad een goede optie.

----------

## Aries-Belgium

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Maar voor oudere machines is Xfce4 inderdaad een goede optie.

 

Ik heb een pc waar je gerust KDE en Gnome (bij wijze van spreken) tegelijk kan op draaien, en ik gebruikt nog steeds xfce  :Razz: 

Dus ik zeg ook XFCE4.

----------

## Dieter@be

xfce ... een wdm die enerzijds toch compleet is (of compleet te maken valt dankzij de vele handige goodies en plugins) zodat je een heel handige workspace kan creeeren, maar anderzijds toch snel is, en weinig overbodige poespas heeft die je toch niet gebruikt (iets wat grote wdm's zoals kde typeert imo)

ps: versie 4.3.90.1 is nog altijd hard masked maar hij schijnt wel al deftig stabiel te zijn. (en deze versie, welke eigenlijk 4.4 beta1 is, is een grote stap  tov vorige versies dus ik zou zeker deze nemen)Last edited by Dieter@be on Wed Jul 05, 2006 12:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koenderoo

Dat is dan 3-1 voor XFCE4 tov Gnome en KDE komt al helemaal niet meer naar voren.

Tenzij er nog anderen komen met hele overtuigende berichten dat XFCE4 niet het beste is, ga ik deze maar eens installeren vanavond.

iig bedankt voor de reacties.

----------

## Dieter@be

 *Quote:*   

> <evildrew> xfce is, without a doubt, the most ass kicking thing since ass kicking began

   :Laughing: 

----------

## Aries-Belgium

 *Dieter@be wrote:*   

> ps: versie 4.3.90.1 is nog altijd hard masked maar hij schijnt wel al deftig stabiel te zijn. (en deze versie, welke eigenlijk 4.4 beta1 is, is een grote stap  tov vorige versies dus ik zou zeker deze nemen)

 

Inderdaad, ik draai het hier ook op een amd64 en ik heb nog geen enkel probleem gehad. Enkel een klein bugje in Thunar ontdekt en gemeld, maar met de patch die bijgevoegd is verhelp je dat probleem en in svn versie is het sowieso verholpen.

----------

## Q-collective

<mierenneukmodus>

XFCE4 bestaat niet. "XFCE" is een afkorting voor XForms Common Environment, maar sinds versie 4 is men overgeschakeld van xforms naar GTK+, vandaar dus dat de afkorting nergens meer op slaat, hence "Xfce4".

</mierenneukmodus>

----------

## VeXocide

Als je een goede grafische kaart heb, en van living on the edge (of zoals ik doe, just hanging onto the edge   :Twisted Evil:  ) houdt dan kan je e17 proberen. 

Zie: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_e17 en http://get-e.org  :Smile: 

----------

## koenderoo

Living on the edge wilde ik nu net niet met deze pc. Meer een "moet het gewoon doen" pc zeg maar. Dus ook de beta's van Xfce laat ik even links liggen. 

Ik heb inmiddels de door Gentoo aanbevolen versie van Xfce4 geinstalleerd staan en volgens mij gaat dit wel werken voor mij. Als het binnenkort nog weer iets koeler wordt ga ik maar eens kijken wat hij doet als ik er ook nog OpenOffice op zet. 

Eindscore:

Xfce     6

Gnome 1

E17      1

KDE     0

----------

## Dieter@be

e17 ziet er (zelfs default) wel eye-candy uit, maar het gemak van xfce (dankzij oa de plugins) daar kan niet veel tegenop vrees ik   :Smile: 

----------

## durian

Er worden hier allerlei begrippen door elkaar gebruikt...GUI, windowmanager, desktopmanager... :-)

Een applicatie kan een GUI hebben, een graphical user interface. Die draai je in een windowmanager (die tekent de windows e.d. (jaja, kan ook in X zonder windowmanager)), zoals bv. Windowmaker, Pekwm, Fluxbox. Daarbij kan je ook nog een desktop manager draaien zoals KDE, Gnome of XFCE. Die zorgt er bv. voor dat je op ikoontjes op je desktop kan klikken.

-peter (betweterig)

----------

## koenderoo

ja ja... zucht 

Het was nog niet warm genoeg...   :Wink: 

----------

## Dieter@be

btw http://xfce-goodies.berlios.de

veel plezier ermee!

----------

## durian

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> ja ja... zucht 
> 
> Het was nog niet warm genoeg...  

 

Nu wel   :Very Happy: 

-peter

----------

## Q-collective

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Eindscore:
> 
> Xfce     6
> 
> Gnome 1
> ...

 

+1 KDE  :Razz: 

----------

## garo

Kde vind je dus te zwaar en fluxbox te licht... Dan kan je altijd doen wat ik doe: fluxbox met een hoop kde progs

----------

## ruben

Of hetgeen ik doe... E17 met Gnome apps. En wat dat "living on the edge" betreft... het is misschien wel een beetje living on the edge om E17 te gebruiken, maar op mijn laptop en op mijn desktop gebruik ik dat nu toch al een aantal maanden en da's geweldig stabiel. Je kunt natuurlijk wel tegenslag hebben als je die code uit CVS haalt op een slecht moment.

In ieder geval, ik verkies GTK applicaties en ik vind dat Gnome er deftig uitziet. Ik start samen met E17 een aantal Gnome daemons op en dat werkt perfect.

De window manager van E17 is stukken krachtiger dan Metacity en de E17 desktop ziet er grafisch heel goed uit. Ik denk niet dat je daarvoor echt een "goeie" videokaart nodig hebt.

Ik draai dat op een 1.33Ghz G4 laptop met 512mb ram en dat draait vlot.

----------

## jwaixs

FVWM of Fluxbox.... om die ook maar eens omhoog in de score te gooien.

Maar goed, het maakt echt niks uit welke GUI je neemt... (teminste, voor mij niet) je doet toch het meeste achter een console of met programma's die niet van de GUI zelf zijn. Maar als je al werkt met KDE zou je het gewoon kunnen houden.

----------

## Aries-Belgium

 *jwaixs wrote:*   

> FVWM of Fluxbox.... om die ook maar eens omhoog in de score te gooien.

 

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Ik heb fluxbox wel eens geprobeerd, maar dat is me weer te klein. Daar kan ik dan weer net niets mee.

 

----------

## lost+found

Linus Torvalds vindt KDE lekkerder... http://clusty.com/search?query=%22linus+torvalds%22+%22use+kde%22 (dus dan is 't gewoon zo  :Wink:  ).

Groet.

----------

## koenderoo

He jongens (of meisjes): ik heb reeds gekozen. 

Draai nu al weer twee week met XFCE4 en moet zeggen, met goede ervaringen tot nu toe. 

Ben overigens nu al wel anderhalve week aan het klungelen om Ooffice te installeren. Dat duurt me toch een partij lang zeg. Het pakket alleen al (zonder de 35 depending packages) duurt bij mij al meer dan 4 uur. Hoelang weet ik niet eens precies. Heb het na die 4 uur afgebroken. Ik laat mijn pc nooit aanstaan als ik er zelf niet bij ben. Volgend weekend nog maar eens proberen. 

Leuk detail: Ooffice had van zowel Gnome als KDE pakketjes nodig...

----------

## Dieter@be

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Draai nu al weer twee week met XFCE4 en moet zeggen, met goede ervaringen tot nu toe. 
> 
> 

 

told ya!

ps: openoffice-bin   :Wink: 

----------

## koenderoo

Snap je opmerking over die binaries van OO, maar compileer ze toch liever. Werkt het allemaal net even wat beter.

----------

## Dieter@be

oh, nuja je bent er blijkbaar van overtuigd, dan zal je het wel weten zeker..

----------

## Q-collective

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Draai nu al weer twee week met XFCE4 en moet zeggen, met goede ervaringen tot nu toe. 

 

Zoals eerder vermeld bestaat XFCE4 niet, bedoel je Xfce4?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ben overigens nu al wel anderhalve week aan het klungelen om Ooffice te installeren. Dat duurt me toch een partij lang zeg. Het pakket alleen al (zonder de 35 depending packages) duurt bij mij al meer dan 4 uur. Hoelang weet ik niet eens precies. Heb het na die 4 uur afgebroken. Ik laat mijn pc nooit aanstaan als ik er zelf niet bij ben. Volgend weekend nog maar eens proberen. 

 

Mocht je niet op -bin willen overschakelen (die inderdaad niet zo prettig werkt, imho), dan kun je altijd nog eens KOffice uitproberen: laadt snel, compiled in no time (vergeleken met OpenOffice.org  :Wink:  ) en is een heel stuk uitgebreider dan OOo met extra programma's voor van alles en nog wat. 

Meer info vind je hiero

 *Quote:*   

> Leuk detail: Ooffice had van zowel Gnome als KDE pakketjes nodig...

 

Zet de KDE/GNOME USE flags uit?

----------

## xming

<kb junkie>

VT100, oeps das zeker geen GUI, maar tis wel de meest aangename UI.

</kb junkie>

----------

## Aries-Belgium

Sommige software heeft inderdaad kde of gnome libs nodig, maar zoals aangegeven kan je die soms onderdrukken door de USE flags correct in te stellen, maar het gebeurd ook soms dat het niet mogelijk is. Dan is het ofwel die libs compilen ofwel een alternatief zoeken.

----------

## koenderoo

 *Quote:*   

> Zet de KDE/GNOME USE flags uit?

 

Je gaat me waarschijnlijk tot de grond toe afbranden, maar ik heb de USE flags nog niet ingesteld, maar dat betekend ook dat die KDE en GNOME flags ook niet zijn toegevoegd (of zijn die standaard...?)

Kan die flags wel onderdrukken, maar dan zul je zien dat het niet goed werkt.

Koffice ziet er wel weer mooi uit. Binnenkort die twee maar eens naast elkaar proberen. Maar wordt een beetje off-topic.

----------

## Dieter@be

lang leve gentoo-portage.com   :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/app-office/openoffice/USE#ptabs

dus in package.use de flags instellen

----------

## Aries-Belgium

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Zet de KDE/GNOME USE flags uit? 
> 
> (of zijn die standaard...?)

 

Bij sommige packages staan die inderdaad automatisch ingeschakeld.

Goeie tip vooraleer je packages gaat emergen, run dan even emerge met de parameters -pv . Krijg je een mooi overzicht van de use flags die een package gebruikt ...

----------

## Traffixxx

misschien een beetje laat

openbox :p

----------

## lost+found

TWM! (krijg je gratis bij elk pak xorg-x11).

Kán al voldoende zijn, afhankelijk van wat je wilt gaan doen....

Laatst had ik heel KDE eraf geknikkerd, om van monolithisch op gespleten ebuilds over te gaan. Toen heb ik even van de eenvoud en snelheid van TWM genoten. TWM is het snelst van alle Wm's (denk ik)...

 :Smile: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *lost+found wrote:*   

> TWM! (krijg je gratis bij elk pak xorg-x11).

 

Sinds die modulaire Xorg is dat niet meer zo.

 *Quote:*   

> Kï¿½ al voldoende zijn, afhankelijk van wat je wilt gaan doen....
> 
> Laatst had ik heel KDE eraf geknikkerd, om van monolithisch op gespleten ebuilds over te gaan. Toen heb ik even van de eenvoud en snelheid van TWM genoten. TWM is het snelst van alle Wm's (denk ik)...
> 
> 

 

Volgens mij was e nog sneller  :Smile: 

----------

## lost+found

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Sinds die modulaire Xorg is dat niet meer zo.

 

OK, misschien niet bij iedereen. USE vlaggen e.d. kunnen voor verschillen zorgen. Maar TWM zit er bij mij standaard op als dep van een dep van dep enz. enz. 

```
# emerge -pve --deep --tree xorg-x11

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1  0 kB

...

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

...
```

Toch wel handig in geval van nood i.m.o., vooral als je een paar eigen koppelingen maakt in ~/.twmrc.

```
# cp /etc/X11/twm/system.twmrc ~/.twmrc
```

```
...

#

# And a menus with the usual things

#

menu "defops"

{

"Twm"   f.title

"Iconify"   f.iconify

"Resize"   f.resize

"Move"      f.move

"Raise"      f.raise

"Lower"      f.lower

""      f.nop

"Focus"      f.focus

"Unfocus"   f.unfocus

"Show Iconmgr"   f.showiconmgr

"Hide Iconmgr"   f.hideiconmgr

""      f.nop

"Voorbeeld"      f.menu "voorbeeld"

"Xterm"      f.exec "exec xterm &"

""      f.nop

"Kill"      f.destroy

"Delete"   f.delete

""      f.nop

"Restart"   f.restart

"Exit"      f.quit

}

menu "voorbeeld"

{

"Multimedia"   f.menu "multimedia"

"Opera"      f.exec "exec opera &"

""      f.nop

"Vmstat"   f.exec "exec xterm -e vmstat 2 &"

""      f.nop

"Manual"   f.exec "exec xterm -e man twm &"

"Settings"   f.exec "exec xterm -e nano -w ~/.twmrc &"

}

menu "multimedia"

{

"xine"      f.exec "exec xine &"

}
```

Met bijv. Opera en Xine houdt je het wel een avond uit.  :Cool: 

Mijn ~/.xinitrc (gejat uit /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc):

```
twm &

xclock -geometry 50x50-1+1 &

xterm -geometry 80x50+494+51 &

xterm -geometry 80x20+494-0 &

exec xterm -geometry 80x66+0+0 -name login
```

----------

